# Subwoofer cables: RCA or F-type connection?



## whtreslr (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm going to run cable for my sub-woofer in new construction. I'm not sure whether I should use an RCA cable, which would connect directly to the back of a audio-video wall plate, OR run F-type cable, which would connect to an F-to-RCA adapter, then into the back of the audio-video wall plate.

I wasn't sure if one had advantages over the other. Thanks for any help you can give me. It's all over the board on the Internet, but I trust you guys more than any other website.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

whtreslr said:


> I wasn't sure if one had advantages over the other. Thanks for any help you can give me. It's all over the board on the Internet, but I trust you guys more than any other website.


Advantages in terms of convenience, performance? For the back side of your wall plates, I would say a BNC connector would make a nice reliable connection over an F-type or RCA plug. I can't say I'm an expert on the topic, so I don't honestly know if one would offer benefits over the other in terms of performance or signal quality.

Oh, and glad to hear you have found HTS to be a trustworthy source of information. It's a very knowledgeable group.


----------



## whtreslr (Dec 20, 2011)

Convenience isn't an issue since the walls are open. I'm more interested in performance and signal/audio quality. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The option that would give you the cleanest signal path would be a single cable from your AVR/Preamp output (RCA connection I assume) to your sub input (also RCA i assume), with no other connections, wall plates, etc. in between. Even if you did use supposedly higher quality connectors between, you would still theoretically be limited by the performance of the connections at your AVR and sub.

I understand the need to use the wall plates for a clean look and flexibility. My suggestion would be to try both types of connectors and see if your ears notice a difference. If not, just use whichever type makes the most mechanically secure connection, or seems the most convenient to you.


----------



## whtreslr (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll try it both ways. Thanks, Peter.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would use the RCA cables (come to think of it, I did). It is the preferred connection and why it it on the equipment. And the flexability of the cable makes it much easier to work with, esspecially in a wall receptacle.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just run a set of wires to complete the installation of my projector, surround speakers and I decided to run also RCA cables to install a subwoofer right behind my couch. I purchased the RCA cables from Monoprice and I finish everything with a wall plate. Have a look of this pics of the wires and wall plate:






















I tested the connections with my subwoofers and I didn't notice issues with the sound reproduction. I hope this helps.


----------

